# Wobbly days



## PinkGrapefruit (Oct 22, 2016)

30lb down,I have some weird observations.

Some days my body is quite lean and tort. I have a long way to go, but I look and feel good and I feel quite firm.

Other days I'm a wobbly jelly. All soft and squidgy. And the scales are up and down up and down. 

It's weird. I think it might be due to a bit of variability with carbs. It's all pretty frustrating.


----------



## Radders (Oct 22, 2016)

PinkGrapefruit said:


> 30lb down,I have some weird observations.
> 
> Some days my body is quite lean and tort. I have a long way to go, but I look and feel good and I feel quite firm.
> 
> ...


I think that you retain more water when you eat more carbs. That might explain it?


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Oct 22, 2016)

Radders said:


> I think that you retain more water when you eat more carbs. That might explain it?



Maybe, still losing inches round the naval, just seems to be extra wobbly today!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 23, 2016)

Try not to be frustrated PG and focus on the 'up side'...you're 30lb _less _wobbly than you were.  Hurrah!


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks mate.

You are right, and I am well pleased, it's just all part of the fun and games I guess.

My navel was 41" around when I started, and it is now 37.5". And my wife seems to be pleased about that!


----------

